# My Avatar Help!



## DaveXsXRacing (Jan 10, 2008)

Hello,

I didnt know were to post so i just posted here.

My profile picture is the Monster Engery Drink and i am wanting that to be my Avatar too but i cant seem to find were i go and change that.
Could someone please shoot me in that direction.



Thnx,Dave


----------



## Rusty22 (Feb 4, 2003)

on the top of the page, it says my settings. click it. than on the left hand side, click edit avatar. click it. on the bottom of the page it should say upload an avatar from your computer.


----------



## DaveXsXRacing (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes,I went there a few time's and still cant find anything.


----------



## nayslayer (Oct 31, 2007)

If you want to add a personal avatar, i don't think its possible, i wanted to do the same thing, and no dice


----------



## latemodel100 (Feb 19, 2003)

You have to pay for a bigger membership package then the free one..........


----------



## DaveXsXRacing (Jan 10, 2008)

Ya i was wanting to ad my own avatar,But it seem's like i cant.No biggy though.


Thank's for the help.



Thnx,Dave


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

Latemodel is correct, you have to be a paying member to have custom avatar's. You also get a bunch of other cool features with your paid membership.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

OvalTrucker said:


> Latemodel is correct, you have to be a paying member to have custom avatar's. You also get a bunch of other cool features with your paid membership.


I didn't know that.... thanks for the info Ovaltrucker


----------



## Rusty22 (Feb 4, 2003)

lol no wonder i could see the link for it. i thought i also saw it before i paid. ah well


----------



## honda_stuntboy (Sep 20, 2007)

Subscribe to a forum to get better options.  Thats just crazy. I'm on a lot of forums for my different hobbies, motorcycles and such and never had to pay to get better options. I thought that was what sponsors are for?


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

honda_stuntboy said:


> Subscribe to a forum to get better options.  Thats just crazy. I'm on a lot of forums for my different hobbies, motorcycles and such and never had to pay to get better options. I thought that was what sponsors are for?


...................


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

honda_stuntboy said:


> Subscribe to a forum to get better options.  Thats just crazy. I'm on a lot of forums for my different hobbies, motorcycles and such and never had to pay to get better options. I thought that was what sponsors are for?


Personally, I have a ton of fun here, and to cough up a few bucks for my fun is well worth it :thumbsup:. Heck a 1 time fee for a lifetime membership...I'm actually thankful  

Later, Bret


----------



## Rusty22 (Feb 4, 2003)

yea. i was contemplating jus sticking with the basic membership but for the time that i spend on her, having a lifetime membership is great. get to add a signature, change your avatar to custom ones and even delete your own posts


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

honda_stuntboy said:


> Subscribe to a forum to get better options.  Thats just crazy. I'm on a lot of forums for my different hobbies, motorcycles and such and never had to pay to get better options. I thought that was what sponsors are for?


Says the guy with *3* whole posts.  Spend some more time here and see how much useful info you can find. Just be glad Hank offers this service for "free" for you to use. Unlike another site that I used to frequent (The R/C Conference) that went strictly subscriber which virtually killed it.


----------



## honda_stuntboy (Sep 20, 2007)

According to ovalman I am no longer allowed to post opinions until I reach some magical number.  So on that note this is post #*4*, I am on my way... :thumbsup:


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Opinions are one thing but dissing a "free" site because they offer more options for a slight fee is another.............

Yes Hank has sponsors but I'm sure all those guys over --------> still don't fully pay for the bandwidth he uses every month.


----------



## honda_stuntboy (Sep 20, 2007)

No need in arguing the point. Specially behind a computer screen, thats just annoying and I'm adding to it. I'll use this site for the info needed and hopefully help a few in the process. Any positive site toward the hobby or hobbies is good and if Hank can make a few buck more power to him, I would do the same if I could. :dude: So with that said, no ruffled feathers and good luck with all you dealings. :wave:


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I’ll add a bit of history here for those that don’t know about HobbyTalk. In its current carnation (HobbyTalk) these forums have been in existence for 10 years. Previous to that I ran other RC forums for close to 5 years. I put a web site up for one of the first RC companies on the internet (BoLink). Before most people knew there was an internet I worked for a couple of on-line companies running forums on their subscription dial-up service…. at 6 bucks an hour for access. It’s doubtful you remember went people had to pay an hourly fee for being on-line.

About 6 years ago HobbyTalk became large enough that we required our own dedicated server. At the same time we changed the forum software to vBulletin that also allowed many more features then was previously available. We moved to the new server and new software but didn’t activate the added features to make sure the new setup could handle the traffic.

A number of members wanted to make donations to help out with the server move and software upgrades. To thank those that wanted to donate I allowed them to use these new features (custom avatars, signature files, etc.). Each of these features create a greater load on the server and consume additional disk space so we did give something back to those that have decided to donate. We never once have asked any member donations.

As for the sponsors, the majority of them are businesses and rightfully they should pay to advertise their products. No way should they get a free ride on the backs of our donating members and my pocketbook.


----------

